# Happy Birthday BertMulder, Carolann



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 10-17-2009:

-BertMulder (born in 1961, Age: 48)
-Carolann (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!* to both of you.


----------



## Houchens (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday, both of you!

And a _hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!_ to one of you.


----------



## Michael (Oct 18, 2009)

H-Happy B-Birthday! (en stereo)


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy happy happy happy birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## baron (Oct 18, 2009)

happy Birthday!


----------

